# Wainwrights Dog Food Trays?



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

What's your opinion? My mum wants to know if it's any good. I don't trust in [email protected] anymore, but the ingredients list looks ok to me, but I'm no expert.
What do you guys think? It's for my 1year old male Shih Tzu Oscar, who has mild hip dysplasia and a sensitive tum. He's on Nature Diet trays at the moment and loves them.

Thanks for reading

Ingredients:

Lamb and Rice

Fresh Lamb (min. 65%), Lamb Liver (min. 5%), Brown Rice (min. 5%), Minerals, Vitamins, Seaweed, Chicory Root. with Antioxidant EC Additives.

Moisture 75.2%, Protein 11.7%, Oils and Fats 5.4%, Fibre 4.9%, Ash 2.8%, Calcium 0.51%, Phosphorus 0.42%, Vitamin A 1500iu/kg, Vitamin D3 150iu/kg, Vitamin E (a-tocopherol) 25iu/kg. Vitamin declaration is valid until best before date printed with batch number on side of pack.

and Turkey and Rice

Turkey (Min. 65%): the natural goodness of poultry meat;
Brown rice: highly digestible carbohydrates;
Seaweed: full of important natural trace elements;
Chicory root: with added natural prebiotics that boost friendly bacteria to help maintain a healthy digestive system;
Calcium and phosphorus: balanced levels to promote optimum growth.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Lots of people on here feed it. It's a good quality wet food. 

But if he's loving the naturdiet, why change?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I put Ted on it some time ago, hes nearly 12 and does great on it


----------



## syso (Jan 28, 2010)

We have a new Staffie puppy and put her on the Wainwrights Dog Food Trays. She got very sick, vomited and it took a few trays before we realised it was after that. We thought it was the kibble but no. Won't be buying that now.:-(


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh my  Well he wolfed down his first taste of it. I think my mum might just want a change, I don't really know why she wants to change it tbh, but thanks for the info.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I changed mine to wainwrights from naturediet just because the bloody packaging was a nightmare on the naturediet and i either nearly cut my fingers off trying to open it, or allot of the packets had blown, leaving me with ruined food. Iv had no problems with wainwrights so far though.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh I know how that is, plenty of bust packets and ruined food here too. It's a shame too because it's a decent diet.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> I changed mine to wainwrights from naturediet just because the bloody packaging was a nightmare on the naturediet and i either nearly cut my fingers off trying to open it, or allot of the packets had blown, leaving me with ruined food. Iv had no problems with wainwrights so far though.


Lol, same here. Sometimes the nature diet trays were off too - I never had that with wainwrights. I fed to the pups for a while and they liked it.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Spoilage was why I stopped using naturediet and switched to weinwrights too, I was throwing away more food than I was using.


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a 6 month old Shih Tzu and he loves WainWrights, he has the Turkey and Rice and I use the matching flavoured Kibble for training treats if im not using steamed green beans or sweet potato and if im going out for a long period of time so know ive always a meal on hand, he has done very well on it, coats lovely, he is def not as hyper as he was before on previous food and his tum is well settled and he goes twice a day, which is less than he was going before (hope that wasnt to much info lol) and if he could he'd wolf down more than I give him lol


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwh that all sounds good! Oscar has started leaving his nature diet, which my mum said was her main reason besides spoilage. Here's hoping his tum settles as well and everything runs like clockwork again!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Weve used Wainwrights for over a year and had no issues with it.


----------

